
Diving Deeper into Consensus - timanglade
https://blog.helium.com/diving-deeper-into-consensus-eaf20ddced92
======
xrd
I really am excited about the idea of incorporating physical properties of the
environment into the Blockchain as they suggest here. Seems like that solves
the problem of Oracle data in a much more reliable way, since network data is
ephemeral while environment data can be corroborated later with multiple
sources.

------
jdgemm
There is also an earlier post related to Proof-of-Coverage here:
[https://blog.helium.com/proof-of-coverage-useful-energy-
effi...](https://blog.helium.com/proof-of-coverage-useful-energy-efficient-
and-fair-f1450c7d94c7)

------
pharkmillups
For anyone interested in more reading:

\- The whitepaper that goes into more detail on this can be found here:
[http://whitepaper.helium.com](http://whitepaper.helium.com)

\- A lot of the code that makes this possible is pinned to the Helium repo on
GH: [https://github.com/helium/](https://github.com/helium/)

------
t0kenasian
#buidl with HBBFT!

